# nfsd fails-why?

## nivw

I try to run nfs:

 *Quote:*   

>  # pgrep -l rpc
> 
> 407 rpciod
> 
>  # /etc/init.d/nfs --debug start
> ...

 

tail /var/log/messeges:

error starting threads: errno 38 (Function not implemented)

my kernel has nfs support:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /proc/fs/
> 
> total 0
> 
> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Mar  1 02:57 ext4
> ...

 

2.6.36-gentoo-r8

any idea? more info?

----------

